# Could the Wolves make the Postseason?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This team is off to a 7-6 start prior to the Lakers game in Los Angeles tonight. It might be too early to tell, but here we are going to make predictions about why they should make it to the playoffs or they shouldn't.

_We're 6-2 at home, 1-4 on road in the month of November_. Would they make it on this rate? Will they able to make it with KG and co.? Explain your predictions here.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah i really think so, i mean sure i want them to becuz they are my favorite team but, they are playing terrific defense on the road now, allowing only 80 some points to the hornets and cavs, maybe we can get it going on the road, and are very tough at home, we pry wont win the division but we will get a 6-8 seed with kg


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i can defintley say they can-the new system helps them alot cause while leading the Northwest their automatically in to the 1-3 spots-probabley 3rd i predict.

Nuggets aint in a good shape 8-8,coach is not running the game,injuries and they have got a tough schedule ahead-with all that,they will be a better team and compete us hard.
seattle-lost team trying to find it's way,not too scared of them.

Wolves looking nice and are on the road to being better game by game as coach Case' is learning his players and by lessons from lost games teaching them methodes.

were there hommie better beleive it's possible.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I believe it is a possibility they could make it. Keep in mind that 14 games into the season is really not enough to tell anything really, but I like what I'm seeing from this club. Too many times last season I would see heads hanging and guys slacking off on both ends of the court. This year's Wolves seem to be putting forth a much more concerted effort (not every night, yet, but most of them) they do have a pretty decent home record and are still trying to jell under new head coach Casey. What do we have 8 new faces this season? These guys are still getting to know each other, learning tendencies, and learning Casey's system. I think (gee, this doesn't sound like total homerism yet, does it?) that we have some good athletes, a nice mix of youth and experience and a real shot of making the playoffs. I doubt we'll be ahead of Denver at the end of the year, but who knows, we might be.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a chance they would make it or go home when the season is over. By how they played on 2 last away games, there is a good indication they should make it all season long to get there to the playoffs. This is good time to get away from the Nuggets much further in the standings as well in the West. The journey is all down to the players each game, and each game is a step closer.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Tough to say. I think my answer would change depending on the day. We're 8-6 right now, but to this point we haven't really played against any really great teams. Winning in Cleveland was big, and so was getting one on the Clippers, but the fact that we're only two games over .500 right now is kinda unsettling. I think the most important thing will be winning some games against division rivals, because the Northwest could very well come down to tiebreakers, although I expect Denver to get their **** together and go on a bit of a run at some point. The good thing is that there seems to be a lot of balance in the league this year, with only San Antonio, Detroit and Dallas playing on a different level, so we should be able to compete with most teams. Plus, like it's been said a few times, the team is obviously still gelling and getting comfortable playing in Casey's system, so it can only get better. I still think that we need to get a few rebounders in for the stretch run, as 22 rebound performances like last night will not cut it against teams with more talent than the Lakers.

In short, I think we *can* make it, and I hope we do, but it's sure not going to be easy. There may only be two really good teams in the West, but there are also quite a few that will be fighting for playoff spots come the end. Winning the division would be ideal. 

My official prediction is that we get in either way.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am hoping we make it but honestly, I don't think we do. We are 8-6 in firest place in our division.. How long is that going to last? The second we drop out of first is when we begin struggling again. I just don't see it happening this year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Remember, the division we are in is the weaker division. We could have pull it off if we still able to win more road games. 

The playoffs rankings(numbers) are based on the winning percentage, right?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The top seeds are ranked as the top 3 of those who win their respective division. After that, yeah I am sure they are ranked by Win%.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah the amount of wins determines it after the 1st round...but we will make the playoffs this year, kg=mvp, huddy=6th man :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope so. I wish your team well. :cheers:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

At this point, the Nuggets are crawling back to us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> At this point, the Nuggets are crawling back to us.



Its really early... There are going to be a lot of up and down moving for us... We just need to play consistenly.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Its really early... There are going to be a lot of up and down moving for us... We just need to play consistenly.


Really early? We are at 1/4 mark of season, it's only my opinion. I think the Nuggets are doing their best right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think that is really early. Last year it came down to the wire between the Wolves and Nuggets. I think it will be the same deal, but for 1st place this time.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

tough to say they could tho


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes and no. 

With NW's pisspoor division, there's possibility for them to get in it but then they are playing poorly lately and soon after we will be passed by Nugs or even Utah.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

no


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am going to say yes. I am sure we will find a way to make it.... I hope lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they'll scrape in to the 6th, 7th or 8th spot im pretty sure.
if the nuggets get unlucky with injuries, with this division the wolves could get up to the #3 spot, which would give us a shot at passing through the first round at least.
i think a trade needs to be made before the deadline to get KG some help if we are going to make any noise in the post season.


----------

